# Making Spawn Bags



## David Coleman (Apr 7, 2019)

Hey all, I caught a fish today and decided to make spawn bags. What should I do from here. First time doing it, and I’m clueless. Thank you.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Great question! Anyone have pics or a tutorial on making spawn sacs?


----------



## cjtrost7 (Aug 1, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

When I was steelhead fishing a few times a week, I never cured my eggs,just kept them in the fridge or even froze them if needed to last a bit longer. I was never much into curing.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Go to the bait store,get some pre made squares or a roll of spawn mesh. I always preferred pink but would toss cannonballs in chartreuse in muddy water.
Anywhere between a dime and nickel sized sacs is typically what your aiming for.
Also get some "magic thread". Wrap it around somewhat loosely half a dozen times,then pull tight.

It will take a little bit to get the hang of tying up the sacs. You'll get it down.

Good luck!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

With that tight skein,you could even just cure it as is and hook small chunks wrapped around a little treble hook. That also works just fine.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

If your not far from Erie Outfitters in Sheffield I would stop there and I'm sure Craig will give you all the info you need to make sac's.Me personally I never cured mine,I would make a bunch of bag's and freeze them in small container's to take with me for the day.Give Craig a call and he can tell you if he's got all the tool's to tie bag's.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

It gets messy! Find an old person and kindly ask for their pill bottles (or eBay) the tall ones work well for me. When I store my tied sacks in the fridge I put folded up paper towels in with them to soak up the goo. You can also find freshly tied sacs on eBay and I can attest they work and are reasonably priced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I’m not one to ask but had an idea... What about taking a bottle of river/lake water home and freezing uncured bags in an ice tray? Take out in a small cooler and would thaw quick if needed.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Best to just freeze them in freezer bags with all the air sucked out


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Those eggs are tightened up in skein and can be a pain to scrape loose. If you prefer to loosen them, you can use a screen to gently work the skein over top separating the eggs, or you can take a spoon and methodically work the eggs loose over the skein by scraping them. It's not a fun task. I like the idea to keep them in the skein when the eggs are that small and tight. Cut them into bait sized pieces and you can hook them direct or use an egg loop knot.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Just search it on youtube. Theres a lot of videos out there that will show you exactly what you need to do, step by step through the entire process


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

Uglystix said:


> I’m not one to ask but had an idea... What about taking a bottle of river/lake water home and freezing uncured bags in an ice tray? Take out in a small cooler and would thaw quick if needed.


It's best to avoid any contact with water until the eggs are fished. The eggs "milk out". Mineral oil is the best liquid to use for what you're thinking. Odorless and colorless. A guy can do a marathon session of roe bag tying with fresh roe and then freeze the bags in day sized portions in multiple containers filled with mineral oil. The mineral oil prevents air contacting the eggs and spoiling them in the freezer. It works well. Especially for long term storage. 

It's pretty early to be using steelhead scrape. The eggs are too undeveloped and will be fragile. You would probably be better off fishing this roe as skein. Use borax to preserve it. search online for the 3-2-1 cure.....borax-sugar-salt. Snell knot and maybe a bit of yarn for color.


----------

